# jag's boys c: bernard & benjamin



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

eheh... thought i'd make a new thread since it's just the two dudes now.

leno and.. uhm... bernard (for now) are kind of still on mutual terms, not really buddies yet but definitely not enemies anymore. still can't live together but i think it's just because the cage is too small because they're usually fine for a while and then they scrap and bernard gets bit. hopefully i can get my r680 soon


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

aww they're so cute


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

I love Bernard's markings! (He's the masked one, yeah?)


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

Oh my goodness they are adorable!!! I cant decide who is cuter!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: jag's boys c:*



catsandscales said:


> I love Bernard's markings! (He's the masked one, yeah?)


nope that's leno.  guess i put the pictures backwards if you go in the naming order haha *fixes*


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

Two very handsome man rats!! I bet they would love fantastic in little ratty top hats haha


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

I love the markings of the masked one. very cool. ;D


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

Ahaha no way you named him Bernard (for now) ;D thats awesome! And Leno is looking handsome as always lol


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

Oh XD haha, well they're still super cute.


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

I can't get enough of everyone's pictures!!!! Stunning!!! Your babies are so beautiful. How do you get them to be still for the shot? When any of my rats see the camera they spaz out and I rarely get a stable shot. I think I need to creep up on them. Thanks for sharing.
Love,
Gwen


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: jag's boys c:*




























some new ones of bernard in his new martins 680


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

c: Oh I do love seeing pictures of that boy.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

They are both so freakin' adorable! Your boy Leno looks a lot like my masked boy Stash.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: jag's boys c:*

Adorable!! I hope the bite wasn't too bad.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

for those curious about what i've been up to for the past few weeks... i'd like to formally introduce benjamin (ben), the newest addition to my ratfamily  he's a standard eared, plain ol' (although adorable) black hooded boy. i'm guessing he's around 4 months old. he's timid, but we're working on it.

ben was "rescued" from an unfortunate pet store situation. the owner had ordered females and was surprised when a few weeks later, three of the girls gave birth to litters (which they "culled" ... ugh) ... apparently their "breeder" *coughmillcough* sent them a male on accident with the girls, and he was separated and shoved in a dirty hamster cage in the back. he was scheduled to be sent back to the "breeder" that week, but i offered to take him for free... and so here he is.

he's been quarantined and has been successfully introduced and is now living together with bernard. a nice christmas gift for the both of them, i'd say ~


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww! (= He's absolutely lovely! Congrats on the new addition! So sorry he had to come from such unfortunate circumstances though! :-[ He's probably thankful to have found such a nice owner like you! ;D


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah he's a cutie hehe, still a long ways to go with trust training though... bernard does love him!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Simply adorable :3


----------



## OatmealandToby (Nov 21, 2010)

Awwh what sweet sweet boys you have. Everyone looks so pretty. Love Leno's markings, btw. Jealousssss.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

well, been a while since i've updated on the boys...

as some of you know i was just in new jersey on "vacation" for three weeks, so i didn't get to see my boys for a while. my mom looked after them while i was gone, but she didn't have time to let them out and roam around... so they were DYING to get out when i got home haha. i've been setting my bed up with lots of toys and treats for them since i've been back and they're loving it


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

I love your play area! I bet they were ecstatic to see you! They're both very handsome!


----------

